# Advice for smoked spare ribs on Masterbuilt digital 30"



## falco78 (Oct 18, 2013)

Hey guys I am seeking some advice for 2 racks of spare ribs I will be smoking on my Masterbuilt digital 30" electric smoker tomorrow. I have a probe to use inside of the ribs and am looking for some thoughts on foiling and all as this is the first smoking attempt for me. Also I have some Jack Daniels wood barrel chips and some apple wood chips any ideas on which or just mix them? Thanks for the input guys!


----------



## falco78 (Oct 18, 2013)

This is method I'm looking to use but any further advice would be appreciated

http://www.smoking-meat.com/december-2010-smoked-ham-and-321-smoked-ribs#321ribs


----------



## chef willie (Oct 18, 2013)

You should be fine with the 3-2-1 method, but remember, it's just a guideline. Many will adjust times to their own personal preference for doneness. Not much meat on ribs to do a probe test, many here rely on the 'pullback' of the meat on the ribs or the 'bend' test for doneness. Some will foil---some no foil. Some feel the closed up foiling creates steam which braises the ribs. You will have to play around and find the method which works well for you and those you are feeding. Here's a rack I did fairly recently using Johnny Triggs method.....Willie

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/146257/trigg-style-spares-and-sides


----------



## dan - firecraft (Oct 18, 2013)

I like apple on ribs but a little of the Jack oak chips would be okay too. I notice because they are from used barrels they end of being a little sweeter than just normal oak chips. Temp will help but to be honest going by texture and appearance is the way to go to know when they are done.

The ribs meat will pull nice from the bone. You can also so a bend test which is when you pick them up about a 1/4 to a 1/3 of the way down the rack with tongs. If they start to break apart a bit you should be good to go.

Another way (and try doing this through different stages of the cook to get a feel for it) is the toothpick test.

Once the toothpick goes through (between each bone) with little to no resistance....get 'em sauced and get eating!


----------



## falco78 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## raastros2 (Oct 19, 2013)

man those look awesome


----------



## so ms smoker (Oct 19, 2013)

Some good looking ribs !

    Mike


----------



## falco78 (Oct 21, 2013)

Yeah it was a homerun first time out. Next are some beer can chickens

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## realbigswede (Oct 22, 2013)

NICE looking ribs.... anything left?


----------



## falco78 (Oct 25, 2013)

They were all gone by the next day!

sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## atlantayinzer (Jan 29, 2014)

Those ribs look terrific!  I also have Masterbuilt 30 and will be trying out ribs for the first time for a Super Bowl party.  Going to use same method you did.  Hope I get close to same result.


----------

